# 24-105L Lens Creep



## CTJohn (Nov 1, 2012)

I tried shooting straight down from a tripod yesterday, and found my 24-105 crept forward slowly to full telephoto. It was so rapid that I could not take a shot. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it normal, or should I send back to Canon for adjustment?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 1, 2012)

My 24-105 does this as well, sometimes. I've heard people have had luck with putting a small bit of tape around the barrel, or using a lens band.


----------



## Menace (Nov 1, 2012)

Lens creep in not unheard of even in 24-105 though it is rare but usually happens in consumer grade lenses. 

How old is the lens? It might be worth taking it to the local canon dealer for their opinion.

As to the solution, lens band should fix it.

Cheers


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks. It's only a year and a half old. I really can't take it to a dealer easily, because no one this close to NY (2 and a half hours) carries L quality lenses.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 1, 2012)

not that rare mine does it too


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2012)

I tried everything, mine does not move on its own, even pointing it down and shaking it. I'd be very unhappy to have a "L" lens do that.
If it suddenly started doing this, there may be a internal issue and I'd have Canon look at it. If its always been that way, I'd still send it in.


----------



## wako (Nov 2, 2012)

Just posted in another thread. 

But if you wrap a Livestrong bracelet at an angle so that only half is on the zoom ring and the other half is on the barrel, it adds enough friction so that it stops the zoom creeping. It does add more friction to the overall ease to go between the different focal lengths, but you can adjust it by sliding the bracelet on or off more. 

I havent tried it with the 24-105L lens as I dont have enough creep to make me care about it but it works wonderfully on my 24-70L lens.


----------

